# Services Despatch Rider On Ebay



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t remember who it was but someone here expressed an interest in getting one of these

It looks good although the seller is wrong about the age, as far as I can tell the Services Watch Co., Ltd., started up in the mid/late 1920s, oh & the `Transport` A.R.P. is a much rarer watch









I`ve already got a 24 hour dial Despatch Rider so good luck to anyone who goes for this one :thumbsup:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you think that crown is original Mac?

I'd love to go for it but, aside from not having any money, I have the sneaking suspicion it will go for rather a lot more than you paid for yours...

And I blame you wholeheartedly for starting all this!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> Do you think that crown is original Mac?


Yes it`s original, compare with these from my collection...

*
**"Services"** Despatch Rider `24 Hour Dial` made in Germany by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany, circa late 1920s/early 1930s*










*"Services"** Despatch Rider `Plain Dial` made in Germany by Thiel Brothers Thuringia circa late 1920s/early 1930s*










There is another less common crown sometimes seen but again this appears to be genuine aswell :wink2:

*
**"Services"** Despatch Rider, made in Germany by Thiel Brothers Thuringia circa late 1920s/early 1930s*










*"Services"** Despatch Rider `Lumed dial` made in Germany by Thiel Brothers Thuringia circa late 1920s/mid 30s.*












> I'd love to go for it but, aside from not having any money, I have the sneaking suspicion it will go for rather a lot more than you paid for yours...


For some unknown reason early "Services" do seem to be selling for more money these days :huh: 

My advice: get one while you can still afford it 



> And I blame you wholeheartedly for starting all this!


Moi?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

See, what a forum :rltb:

Paul (Silverhawk) = world Authority on Electrics :yes:

Mach = world Authority on Services









Roy = top UK watchmaker :notworthy:

Andreas (Microlisk) = Pocket Watch expert and guru :thumbsup:

watchnutz (BillD) = world authority on Waterbury Long Wind and Timex fountain of knowledge :thumbup:

We are genuinely very lucky to have this and other accumulated knowledge here Guys!

(and then there's me = Dancing Master - or was the second word something that sounded the same  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> (and then there's me = Dancing Master












Actually, maybe this one is more appropriate...










:rofl:

Sorry Mel, I couldn`t resist


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't forget Seiko7afan in your list of specialists. :notworthy:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach your crackin on now and as one psych nurse to another when you croak can i have your services?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Some folks have been asking for his services for a while now - but they made their excuses and left (News of the World journalists in Y fronts) :lol:

And sorry I miised out SEIKOfan, yes, another specialist worthy of our respect :clapping:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> mach your crackin on now and as one psych nurse to another when you croak can i have your services?


Don`t hold your breath, I intend to have a loooong retirement :to_become_senile:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Prices still seem to be holding up Vintage Services Despatch


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Prices still seem to be holding up Vintage Services Despatch


Had that on my watching list, then dropped off. Probably wouldn't have gone to that price anyhow.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KevG said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Prices still seem to be holding up Vintage Services Despatch
> ...


 I don`t blame you Kev, especially with the condition of the dial :no:


----------

